# [CHERCHE]écran HDMI petite taille



## Artek (19 Mai 2011)

bonjour. 
Je cherche sur le net ( sans succès ) un écran hdmi de petite taille. style de 9 à 15 pouces. 
quelqu'un peut il m'aider à en trouver. 

Merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h49 ----------

je précise que cherche un moniteur d'ordinateur pas une télé. 
je veux dire par là que j'ai besoin d'un moniteur avec hdmi et vga/dvi


----------



## Oizo (21 Mai 2011)

Quel est le prix que tu veux y mettre ? Sony fabrique ce type de moniteurs destinés au marché professionnel mais c'est très cher (près de 1000  pour le 15 pouces).


----------



## supergrec (21 Mai 2011)

1000 euros pour un 15" mais c'est des voleurs !!

http://www.hightechplace.com/inform...ran-moniteur-7-pour-camera-hd-1080p-hdmi.html

http://www.amazon.fr/exec/obidos/tg/detail/offer-listing/-/B003DPOMCG/new

Il cherche un 15 pouces, là, tu proposes un 7 pouces et un 10 pouces ! tu es "hors sujet" !


----------



## Artek (24 Mai 2011)

merci à tous les deux ! 
merci beaucoup, l'idéal ce serait un 11/12 pouces. 
Merci d'avoir répondu. 

En fait je cherche un deuxième petit écran pour mon 27 pouces pour mettre mes palettes indesign et photoshop. mais HDMI pour pouvoir paramétrer mes périphériques vidéos ( ps3, bluray, tv ) en 720 pour qu'ils soient acceptés par mon adaptateur hdmi imac.


----------

